# B-I-N "Zinsser" Shellac Based Primer



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bin is a "Trouble Spot" primer. Water Stains, Wood Knots, Smoke Damage. All Shellac based products are Alcohol based. Water will barely touch them, you need to clean brushes and thin the stuff with denatured alcohol. We will always recommend that you strip wallpaper rather than try and paint over it. It is well worth the effort.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

*BIN Primer*

Mathew I did strip in the dining room, but I have the LR and Foyer to go and I don't think I'll hold up...these are very large rooms with 10 or 12ft ceilings. That's why I wanted a shortcut for these next two rooms. Any suggestions other than to strip the paper.

My house is 1913 and there are that many years of painted paper over painted paper. However when freshly painted it looks nice...although there are areas where one can see seems where paper was overlapped. I'll tackle that next time...lol.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

It definitely not clean up with soap and water; only water-base coatings do that. The directions on the can should tell you how to clean it up.

Coating embossed paper with paint won't make the emboss go away, even if it hides the pattern.

SirWired


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you MUST paint over the wall paper( and I would not,as even painted over paper WILL come off), this would be a better product to use.


----------

